# Hunting Clothing Evaluation



## TheDevilsPimp (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello everyone,

i am looking for some reviews on some hunting clothing. If anyone owns one of these products could you please give me detailed feedback.

1. MAD Dog Gear / Growler Jacket pants ?
2. Scent blocker Jacket (dream season)

i need to get a suit for hunting and i can have the whole Scent blocker dream season suit for 325$

and this store has mad dog for about 100$ for the whole suit.

i am confused on how extreme i should be going for archery hunting!

thank you for all your help!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*camo suits*

have you checked out cabelas? I got that sports chief new mossy oak breakup deluxe archer series scentlok suit and its very comfortable and well put together to last for years and you can move in it, advanced bowhuner specific designs I would check into that! last year had deer very close to me and never winded me! I just can't say enough about the quality of this manufacture.


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Mar 10, 2007)

*Up*

How much did you pay for that suit?


----------



## Burrdock (Nov 7, 2005)

It depends as well on what enviroment your hunting in. Is it cold, warm? I own the Dream Season suit and it is NOT a cold weather suit. I love all Scent Blocker stuff and opt for Outfitters series for my cold weather needs. Al I know is that if your hunting somewhere cold you'd better really evaluate your layering if you go with the Dream Season.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

the suit is around $300 dollars! and its made by a canadian manufacture (sport chief) and you can get it at cabala's! I have hunted with mine in warm and in cold just put on a layer underneath it and it was great!


----------



## Gappster (Jun 13, 2007)

*Clothing*

Make sure that whatever you buy, it is quiet. I missed a shot last year when I was drawing back my arrow. I had it half drawn and the doe heard my clothing creak in the elbow area, then I drew back somemore a few seconds later, and she snorted and bolted. I think noise is as important at scent. This coat is very warm in cold weather, but that is when it makes the most noise. I don't use it for hunting any more. By the way, my wife bought it for me on sale, so guess why is was on sale?


----------



## broken arrow xx (Mar 17, 2007)

i bought a lot of name brand stuff, and i paid a pretty penny for each item. i have to say cabelas makes great products for a great price take a day trip to one of there stores. try the stuff on. remember it has to fit right when your in your shooting position. gun or bow.


----------



## healthdoc (Mar 15, 2006)

there is a big difference between the two thus the price. The dream season fleece suit is really nice and propably the most comfortable and quiet suit I've ever worn. I wasn't trilled with the side pocket zippers but that's my only complaint. If you are stalk huning Elk it's ideal. If you are hunting below 30 degrees and stand hunting you will want to layer a lot or get something more for the cold. 

I felt the maddog suit was a little noisy and a little to light for sitting.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Madog (from my experience) is not quiet in the colder temps.

If those were your choices, I'd jump on the SB gear. Cabelas suede and MT050 are great along with most fleece.


----------



## BOE_Hunter (Jul 29, 2005)

Ditto on the Mad Dog. Spent about $90 bucks on a jacket a few years ago an it was noisy in the cold. I have to wear a polar fleece jacket over it to keep it quiet.

I just bought some of last years Scentblocker Road trip stuff for a bunch less at a local store. It all hunts the same regardless if it is 2007 or 2006 to me. You can get some good buys on Ebay on last years stuff.


----------



## Canuck Archer (Jul 1, 2007)

*hunting gear*

I hunt in very cold weather where I am in northern Ontario.Wool or fleece is all I will use.Most of the other materials become noisy when exposed to 20 degrees or colder. Columbia makes some good wool clothing and at a very affordable price.I bought my suit,Parka and bibs pants for under 300 dollars. I have a jacket and pants set by mad dog, but only use the outfit for bear hunting.Too noisy after it is exposed to cold weather. One other factor with wool or fleece,it doesn't make a noise when branches rub against it. A big factor if you are stalking game:wink:.


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Regardless of brand do this!*

Take you camo clothing and turn them inside out before you put them in the washing machine and dryer. This way the abrasion of the clothes tumbling around won't damage the camo side


----------

